# Who knows how to make snow???



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Has anyone out there have experience making artificial snow. Like to make a snow cannon for my water truck. In these parts we often have the cold temps and no snow. Just an idea for publicity and for the kids @ Christmas.:crying: 

Thanks for thinking.

DAFF


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.snowathome.com/index.php


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Ya seen that to. Looking for something a little overkill. My washer puts out 20GPM @1800PSI with no issues, other than holding the wand all day long. Also I can get ahold of a industrial compressor. I think with these combinations we can make some snow. My only real question is the tip sizes to use in the gun and the cfm required for optium results.

The killer with that site is that you have to buy the tips, and they are way too small!!!

Some one must of worked for a ski facility!!

DAFF


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41005

A site for the diy crowd
http://http://snowguns.com/groupee/forums?cdra=Y&s=4826057994

Unless you have access to a large engine run compressor, a fire hydrant and a large water pump you will be limited to a small homemade snow maker.

You can find a decent fan gun for around 15K + hose and a power source 480V-440V. and a water pump

I worked in the ski industry for years..


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That thing that grandview posted is cool!

I watched a show on snowmaking and its quite a science. looking on the site that GV posted they tell you what you need to make snow. Here is the link http://www.snowathome.com/snowmaking_science.php

Good luck, its much harder than you would think. It would be fun to go to your friends house overnight and drop a foot of snow on thier car and house and driveway.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Snow on the Horizon*

Just looked at the seven day forcast for my area and its calling for snow 5 out of the 7 beginning on Sunday. The weather paterns look almost exactly like they did last week when we got slammed. Looks like a busy week agin coming up. Yahooooo dollars, dollars and more dollars


----------

